# Why No Matte2 Love?



## Randy Rose (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anybody else wonder why MAC doesn't put out Matte2 shadows with the LE collections, but they put out Mattes? I don't think there is any doubt that the Matte2 formula is superior . . . so why keep putting out products with inferior finishes? I understand keeping the current perm Mattes around (although if it were up to me I'd replace them all with Matte2) but it seems so strange to kep releasing new colors in the old formula. I haven't been using MAC for a super long time (Matte2 is the first new formula I've seen launched), so I don't know how long it usually takes for the new finishes to work their way into LE collections. Anybody have any thoughts or info?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree 100%. I work for MAC and I don't even understand it. Perhaps it deals with money issues, since the Matte2 are milled more times or something. I agree though. I wish we could get a Spiced Chocolate, a Violet Trance, and an Expresso in Matte2. =/


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno. It's definitely one of my favorite finishes though. :/


----------



## Meryl (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I agree 100%. I work for MAC and I don't even understand it. Perhaps it deals with money issues, since the Matte2 are milled more times or something. I agree though. I wish we could get a Spiced Chocolate, a Violet Trance, and an* Expresso in Matte2. *=/_

 
Espresso in Matte2!  What a great idea!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 22, 2008)

Swiss Chocolate in a Matte2...oh lawd.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree! I love the Matte2 e/s... so much better than the regular mattes.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea I think it is really weird when MAC comes out with a finish designed to potentially "replace" another finish, and they never use it besides in the initial launch.

It would be great if they reformulated all the notsopigmented mattes to be matte2 ;-;


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, I have wondered the same thing.  I would really like to see more colors in this texture too.


----------



## aimee (Sep 23, 2008)

i wish they would reformulate all the old mattes into new matte2 or atleast release more matte2 eyeshadows since the texture is easier to work with.....but instead of releasing more they discontinnue some of them


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree, I love the Matte2 finish and would love some more colours in that line.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Expresso in Matte2. =/_

 
that would be loove!!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Yea I think it is really weird when MAC comes out with a finish designed to potentially "replace" another finish, and they never use it besides in the initial launch._

 
I wonder if they'll do this with cremesheen...? Wasn't that to replace the amplified cremes?


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 23, 2008)

I think the people at Mac are literally on crack sometimes with this stuff.

I agree about Matte2 its brilliant stuff, why go LE on items or finishes?


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 23, 2008)

Not only that, but Post Haste, Signed Sealed, and Pen N' Pink are all being discontinued!  WTF, they finally have an amazing matte formula, and they're getting rid of my favorite deep maroon that actually blends well.  I love MAC but they really frustrate me sometimes :/


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 23, 2008)

Signed, Sealed is so beautiful. They can't expect me to really use Shadowy Lady EVER.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Sep 23, 2008)

matte2 are my FAVE!

and one more thing to add even though it's slightly off topic - i do wish that the finish was visible on the e/s page on the website, and not just when you scroll over the color!


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_matte2 are my FAVE!

and one more thing to add even though it's slightly off topic - i do wish that the finish was visible on the e/s page on the website, and not just when you scroll over the color!_

 
Not a total solution but you do know you can sort by finish, right? (that is, you can have it just show Matte2 or Veluxe or whatever)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Signed, Sealed is so beautiful. They can't expect me to really use Shadowy Lady EVER._

 
Absolutely. I ordered one last week.

I had been going back and forth between what I wanted but I figured I'd better snag one before they go bye bye.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Signed, Sealed is so beautiful. They can't expect me to really use Shadowy Lady EVER._

 
Seriously.
I can't understand why they'd axe Signed, Sealed instead of that awful Shadowy Lady.
I love MAC but really... why??


----------



## aimee (Sep 24, 2008)

my faves are Graphology and Copperplate

i will have to get typographic and handwritten next

Does anyone know how Handwritten compares to Espresso ? colorwise?


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 24, 2008)

I Agree with everyone here, and I'm actually starting to worry that with the d/c of certain Matte2, that they may phase them all out eventually? B/c the colors they're phasing out are totally awesome! Signed Sealed, Pen N Pink? WTF. What do ya'll think?


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

MAC Cosmetics | Contact Us
MAC Cosmetics | Contact Us
MAC Cosmetics | Contact Us

Seriously.

This is how Slimshines became perm.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 24, 2008)

the only Matte2 I have is Copperplate and i love love love it...

I should grab Typpgraphic and Signed and Sealed before they're gone. I definitely prefer Matte2 to Matte.

On the subject of the Cremesheen replacing amplified cremes, that also pisses me off. I love the feel and formula of the amplified cremes...why couldn't they get rid of say glazes??


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^Seriously, I will be one unhappy little shark if they get rid of Blankety.  But back to the Matte2's Copperplate and Typographic are such underrated shadows.  The texture, color, and blendability (is that a word?  it ought to be, if not) are amazing.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 24, 2008)

If ur careful u can blend a lil bit of Typographic with Handwritten to create the look Espresso gives u.

I do this sometimes and it looks beautiful and rich


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_Does anyone know how Handwritten compares to Espresso ? colorwise?_

 
To me, Handwritten is darker and cooler than Espresso. Where I'd call Espresso a milk chocolate, Handwritten is more like a dark chocolate shade. I love them both. HTHS!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 24, 2008)

Handwritten is a dream, it blends so beautifully and its the perfect contour shade for "natural (brown) smokey eye" look. I love it! I have Shadowy Lady and I think I only used it once, I can't get it to blend at all.


----------



## Lexxiii (Sep 24, 2008)

Matte2 is so much better than matte! Blarrgg, give us more, MAC!


----------



## kayley123 (May 25, 2009)

*Agrees heartily*

Matte2 e/s are the best!!!!!  More colors!!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (May 25, 2009)

Could you imagine how beautiful and pigmented carbon e/s would be if it were matte2? *drool*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 25, 2009)

I've never tried any of the Matte2 e/s before and I do want to, especially Clarity, Newly Minted, and Graphology.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

since my last post I grabbed some more matte2's. I wanted to have as many as I could before they're DC'd. Now I have:

- Copperplate
- Graphologoy (I use this every other day)
- Blanc Type (my everyday highlighter) 
- Post Haste
- Poison Pen

I still need to get Signed, Sealed and Handwritten!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 26, 2009)

I LOVE Copperplate!


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 26, 2009)

I love matte2 e/s. so pigmented and creamy


----------



## Yushimi (May 26, 2009)

Graphology hands down


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

matte2's are MY FAVORITES. they poop all over the regular matte finishes IMO. i'm sad they are d/c'ing them


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 26, 2009)

I just ordered Newly Minted e/s and Graphology e/s in pan form. I'm unsure about Clarity e/s right now. If anyone owns Clarity e/s, how is the pigmentation?


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

^^Clarity is bomb! i LOVE it. its REALLY pigmented!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 26, 2009)

Really? I may order it either in pan form or in pot form when I get the chance.


----------



## kayley123 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_matte2's are MY FAVORITES. they poop all over the regular matte finishes IMO. i'm sad they are d/c'ing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are?  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vixo (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_They are?  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

This is really sad, I'm also a fan of matte2 eyeshadows !

Wonder why they decided to descontinue them ....


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2009)

so they can bring them back in some other packaging, some other edition, and raise the price


----------



## kayley123 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_so they can bring them back in some other packaging, some other edition, and raise the price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hm, well, not ALL the LE edition things are priced higher...and prices will go up anyway, no matter what, b/c of inflation...


----------



## elementaire (May 28, 2009)

I just purchased Graphology, Prussian and Post Haste. I'm not quite sure how to use Post Haste. Any suggestions?


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elementaire* 

 
_I just purchased Graphology, Prussian and Post Haste. I'm not quite sure how to use Post Haste. Any suggestions?_

 
I have a hard time with Post Haste too. I like it as a crease color though!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Today I got both Newly Minted and Graphology Matte2 e/s!! They are awesome! I can't wait to get Clarity tomorrow!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

So blanc type is going bye bye!?!?! NOOOOO..I love that one!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Blanc Type is not going anywhere. It's not in the Goodbyes section and it better not be since everyone on here own that color. I might have to get that as well as Copperplate, Fig. 1, and Typographic. I'm in search for Poisen Pen e/s! I want that color!

EDIT://
I got Clarity e/s in pan form and it arrived DAMAGED!!!! I have never recieved items that were damaged and I'm so mad right now!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 8, 2009)

I seriously love my matte2s. Wish theyd make more of them!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Blanc Type is not going anywhere. It's not in the Goodbyes section and it better not be since everyone on here own that color. I might have to get that as well as Copperplate, Fig. 1, and Typographic. I'm in search for Poisen Pen e/s! I want that color!

*EDIT://
I got Clarity e/s in pan form and it arrived DAMAGED!!!! I have never recieved items that were damaged and I'm so mad right now!*_

 
Oh no! RIP Clarity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you ask for a new one?


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 8, 2009)

Matte2 is my favourite finish, and I was so disappointed when I saw that they were starting to phase out the fun colours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since then I've been picking them up as I've seen them available in stores or online.  I just need Brown Script, Flourishing, Newly Minted and Prussian.  I have heard that Newly Minted is hard to work with though, anyone experience that?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_
Since then I've been picking them up as I've seen them available in stores or online.  I just need Brown Script, Flourishing, Newly Minted and Prussian.  I have heard that Newly Minted is hard to work with though, anyone experience that?_

 
I love all matte 2's but I hated Newly Minted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I returned mine and I never return products


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh no! RIP Clarity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you ask for a new one?_

 
I e-mailed them right away and they told me they'll send me a new one. Also, they e-mailed me that my order is a backorder. So, I ordered Clarity in pot form instead.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope you get your new one soon! I hate when I get things that are damaged esp. if I've been waiting for it lolz


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 8, 2009)

^Thanks! I hope I do get another one in pan form since it's now disappeared from the site. This is the first time that happend to me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Matte2 is my favourite finish, and I was so disappointed when I saw that they were starting to phase out the fun colours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since then I've been picking them up as I've seen them available in stores or online.  I just need Brown Script, Flourishing, Newly Minted and Prussian.  I have heard that Newly Minted is hard to work with though, anyone experience that?_

 
yes do not bother with newly minted! it sucks!! i was really shocked it was a matte2! i thought it was a normal matte because it sucked so bad! you can't blend it because it actually comes off! horrible fall out and it is stupidly chalky! such a pretty looking colour so it really is a shame!


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey...I've a question for everybody here, since we all like the *matte2* shadows...how does the *starflash* finish compare?  Texture, application, color payoff/pigmentation, etc.?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Starflash eyeshadows have a smoother and softer application while the Matte2 eyeshadows have a more pigmented finish than regular Matte eyeshadows.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Hey...I've a question for everybody here, since we all like the *matte2* shadows...how does the *starflash* finish compare?  Texture, application, color payoff/pigmentation, etc.?_

 
well, I actually prefer Matte 2's over Starflash. I think Matte 2's (with the exception of Newly Minted) are much more pigmented and last on lids much longer. It might be easier to blend the Starflash if you're a starter though.

HTH


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 12, 2009)

I want a Gesso in Matte2. ^_^ I like how this white is semi-translucent. It's more versatile this way, but may prove a challenge in Matte2 formulation. 

I own 3 Matte2 eyeshadows and I plan to get Blanc Type once I'm out of something else I have that's so similar (which may be a looooong time since that eyeshadow is huge). Unfortunately, I noticed that the Matte2 eyeshadows are a little more delicate than the old formulation. Maybe just not packed tight enough?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey guys! I got my replacement of Clarity e/s in pan form yesterday!!! I'm so happy!! I also got it in pot form and gave it to my sister since she doesn't have any blue eyeshadows from MAC.


----------

